# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Replika, AI friend, Luka, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Luka, Inc.

replika.com

replika.ai
replica.ai

youtube.com/@replikaai9155

facebook.com/myownreplika

twitter.com/MyReplika

instagram.com/replikaai

----------


## Airicist

Article "IO Feels Like A Human Friend Who Gives Great Restaurant Recommendations"

by Jordan Crook
October 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Russian Startups Are Coming to the U.S."

by Aleksandr Gorbachev
August 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"This app is trying to replicate you"

by Mike Murphy
August 29, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "My girlfriend is a chatbot"
Quarantine amid coronavirus could boost the nascent practice of seeking romance and friendship from artificial intelligence.

by Parmy Olson
April 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "I tried out an AI girlfriend app. We broke up after 48 hours."

by Dan Gentile
June 23, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Deep Dive Into Replika: My AI Friend"

by Yash Chellani
January 1, 2021

----------

